# Hello again!



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I'm afraid I haven't been on recently because of a combination of exams, performances, a holiday and a bad internet connection.
But I should be back now, hopefully. Until the next set of exams/performances/internet failures.
So, what has happened in my absence? Anything exciting?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

Well that post 50s thread was closed due to lack of interest.

Oh, and two people got into a big fight over something to do with music.

Welcome back!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm afraid I haven't been on recently because of a combination of exams, performances, a holiday and a bad internet connection.
> But I should be back now, hopefully. Until the next set of exams/performances/internet failures.
> So, what has happened in my absence? Anything exciting?


Welcome back, MoonlightSonata - it's been the Usual Thing, but it's all exciting, because *we* are.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Morning, MS. Welcome back. 

I wasn't surprised to hear you were involved in sitting exams - an inevitable curse of young people's lives. Now in later life I sometimes get to be an examiner - haha!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

MoonlightSonata said:


> So, what has happened in my absence? Anything exciting?


The usual stuff... guinea pigs slaughtering Brahms-gorillas with marshmallows while dividing James Bond with a zero, Glazunov tearing Justin Bieber apart while eating cake with his ears.... TC people are good multitaskers.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm afraid I haven't been on recently because of a combination of exams, performances, a holiday and a bad internet connection.
> But I should be back now, hopefully. Until the next set of exams/performances/internet failures.
> *So, what has happened in my absence? Anything exciting?*


I got a wrong number call. The caller said, "Sorry about that", in the nasal smart-*** insincere tone that we all know and detest. "I bet YOU are. Go to confession for confirmation."


----------

